# Canadian soldier wounded in Kandahar



## PMedMoe (28 Aug 2009)

A Canadian soldier was found bleeding profusely from a gunshot wound outside the housing section of the main NATO base in Kandahar, the military said Friday.
*Article Link*

Soldiers passing by found the man at about 9:30 a.m. local time on Thursday.

It appeared the injury was caused by the soldier's own weapon, Maj. Mario Couture said. No other details have been released.

The soldier, who has not yet been identified, had recently arrived in Kandahar from Canada.

He had emergency surgery Thursday and is listed in critical but stable condition. He was to be flown to a military hospital in Landstuhl, Germany later Friday.

The military is investigating the incident, which it terms a "a non-battle injury."

More on link


----------



## danchapps (28 Aug 2009)

<join face with palm>

Edit: Forgot to add my get well wishes, Get well soon.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Aug 2009)

I certainly hope this member recovers, and gets the attention he needs.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Aug 2009)

Here's hoping a speedy & full recovery....


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Aug 2009)

Get well, troop!


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Aug 2009)

Hope the bloke pulls through ok.

What happened? Why was there a loaded weapon behind the wire? Who knows, but I'll wait to comment until the fall-out passes, and some light is shed on this.

OWDU.

ONLY edited for spelling


----------



## fire_guy686 (28 Aug 2009)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## gaspasser (29 Aug 2009)

Speedy recovery troop!   

I wonder what the investigation will find   ???


----------



## SARgirl (29 Aug 2009)

Praying for him!  Really hope he pulls through and things get sorted.


----------

